# ShikaIno doujinshi



## XxTricixX (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's the cover of the ShikaIno doujin I'm working on :




Maybe I'll post the pages in this thread as well when they are finished 

I hope you like it :33
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2010)

Trici, I love it!!  Great work!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks really good! I'd love to read it when you finish!


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you, *David* and *Semiotic Sacrilege*! 
Soon I'll be able to upload the first page but I don't know about the others yet


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

Aaaah ~ so so awesome ! 
It's amazing Trici 

good job. :33


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you, *Brighty*!


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 29, 2010)

Look so much potential :33. I'll wait for your doujin to come out , if it's good I'll rep you :ho.

Remember to rep me back, ne?


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you! 

Now, I already repped you :ho


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 29, 2010)

XxKumoxX said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Now, I already repped you :kage


, I'll return the favor soon . I'm looking forward it, make it perfect okay?


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm giving my best


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 30, 2010)

Here is page one :


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 30, 2010)

That's very sweet. I like that Ino can't keep her hands off Shikamaru.


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you, *Mar Azul*! :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2010)

OMG. I love it so farr! 
I would rep you, but I need to give some around.


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you again, *Brighty*! :33
Then you should quickly give some around! 
No, it's okay


----------



## TekJounin (Jul 31, 2010)

The artwork in the panels looks pretty good but the cover...they look sort of melted.  Still, the story looks interesting.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 31, 2010)

I like it! I can't wait to read the Doujinshi.


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, *TekJounin*! 
Um, what do you mean by "they look sort of melted"? 

And thank you, *Cocatrola*! :33


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2010)

looks great so far


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, *Eki*! :33


----------



## TekJounin (Jul 31, 2010)

XxKumoxX said:


> Thank you, *TekJounin*!
> Um, what do you mean by "they look sort of melted"?



Sorry, I was having trouble pinpointing it.  Ino's eye is disproportionately large, as are the ear-to-mouth spaces on both of them.  The mouths are tiny and only at the very front of the face.  The chins are rather long, compared to the rest of the face.

But like I said, the panel drawings don't seem to be affected.


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for explaining it 
Oh, I see... I hope it is not _that_ bad


----------



## SweetMura (Aug 1, 2010)

It's amazing, *Kumo* dear . I'm expecting for more , try to get more rep from me if you can .


----------



## XxTricixX (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you, *SweetMura*! 
I've already drawn about 20 pages (only with lead pencil) but I don't know yet when I'll be able to finish them...


----------



## SweetMura (Aug 2, 2010)

XxKumoxX said:
			
		

> Thank you, *SweetMura*!
> I've already drawn about 20 pages (only with lead pencil) but I don't know yet when I'll be able to finish them...


Wow, you have drawn that much ! OMG I'll having hard time try to rep you from now on . Guess that I'll have to be picky .

How long do you plan to make this doujin and what's it about? I'm a little curious.


----------



## XxTricixX (Aug 2, 2010)

And those ~20 pages are still a bit less than the half 


Hmm... it's difficult to tell without spoiling it xD
That's why I don't want to tell that much... however Shikamaru already knows he likes Ino but Ino does not know yet that she likes him and somehow she screws up the situation


----------



## SweetMura (Aug 3, 2010)

OMG! I love drama  but don't too sad or crying too much . I hate those kind of things, they make me impatient .


----------



## XxTricixX (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know yet how sad it will be.
I think first it's rather a bit funny... it will probably get kinda sad after the first 20 pages but I doubt it will get "_too_" sad


----------



## kakashi4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

they need a little bet work on their faces also it's nice and love shikaino


​


----------



## SweetMura (Aug 7, 2010)

XxKumoxX said:
			
		

> I don't know yet how sad it will be.
> I think first it's rather a bit funny... it will probably get kinda sad after the first 20 pages but I doubt it will get "too" sad


Well that's good news . I love fun stuff so much .

When will the next panel release? You're making me waiting too long .


----------



## XxTricixX (Aug 8, 2010)

kakashi4ever said:


> they need a little bet work on their faces also it's nice and love shikaino
> 
> ​


Thank you 



SweetMura said:


> When will the next panel release? You're making me waiting too long .


Currently I'm not at home what means I don't have my graphic tablet and my graphic programmes here.
When I'm at home again I will have to finish a page for another doujinshi and probably then I will make the 2nd page of this one


----------



## SweetMura (Aug 14, 2010)

Now you're at home then where is my doujin?  Don't you care about my excitement?


----------



## Taylor (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks great, especially Shikamaru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XxTricixX (Aug 14, 2010)

SweetMura said:


> Now you're at home then where is my doujin?  Don't you care about my excitement?


Yes, I do care about your excitement! :amazed
It gives me more motivation but my motivation isn't the problem.
I'm currently having my laptop repaired by my uncle because it's so slow and so and all my graphic programmes are only on my laptop.
But tomorrow I'll get it back and then I'll do a page for another doujin and after this I'll finish the next page of this one 



Aye said:


> Looks great, especially Shikamaru


Thank you! :33


----------



## XxTricixX (Sep 3, 2010)

Page 02 is here :33:


----------



## Kaliope (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome style and Ino's body looks fuckin awesome


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 22, 2010)

They look so sad on the cover. Ino makes me think of a sad puppy I'd want to hug. I do like how you positioned them, with Ino reaching out while Shikamaru's hand is in his pocket. I really like how you drew the shinamaru on the bottom of the first page along with the silly mental images. Those pictures fit him perfectly. The second page is cute as well with the smile and surprised look.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Sep 23, 2010)

Not bad  Colors looks good and you have done hands very well


----------



## XxTricixX (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you, *Kaliope*, *Yakushi Kabuto* and *Red_Blueberry*!


----------



## XxTricixX (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's page 03 



The second panel looks terrible ~.~


----------



## Aiku (Oct 24, 2010)

It looks amazing. I like how you drew the eyes.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2010)

PAGE 4 PLEASE. I wanna see Shika's reaction to Ino's sexy body .
Loving it so far, carry on~


----------



## XxTricixX (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you, *Aiku* and *Kelsey*!


----------



## Ayamee (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't wait for the next page Triciii


----------



## BlueyPTeam (Nov 15, 2010)

Trici-chan~ 

I LOVE this! pek 

Page 4 must cometh! 

((Ahh, but the wait makes me more excited~ pek.))  

+1 fan of Trici-chan


----------



## XxTricixX (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you, guys! 
Here is the next page :33:

*Spoiler*: _Page 04_


----------



## XxTricixX (Oct 7, 2013)




----------

